# marmoset monkeys



## orangutan (Apr 29, 2010)

2 baby marmoset monkeys. 
sex unknown. 
To approved homes only. please call for more details.


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

orangutan said:


> 2 baby marmoset monkeys.
> sex unknown.
> To approved homes only. please call for more details.



Wrong section, should have been out in the classifieds section :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Why are you selling babies?
They must be really young if sex is unknown.
why cant they stay with parents?
Unless theres a really good reason this is ethically wrong.
unless its a windup.
as theres not a number to call.
maybe you could explain a bit more as the mods will probably remove.


----------



## orangutan (Apr 29, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Why are you selling babies?
> They must be really young if sex is unknown.
> why cant they stay with parents?
> Unless theres a really good reason this is ethically wrong.
> ...


The mother became unwell a few weeks ago and we had to hand rear them, as she couldn't feed them.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

orangutan said:


> The mother became unwell a few weeks ago and we had to hand rear them, as she couldn't feed them.


How can you hand rear and not know sex.
why didnt you re introduce back.
seems strange.


----------



## orangutan (Apr 29, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> How can you hand rear and not know sex.
> why didnt you re introduce back.
> seems strange.


 
nothing strange about it, i can assure you, and the mother still isn't 100 percent, and i am pretty sure of sex, but don't wish to say for sure, in case i am wrong, they are young. 
dont feel i have to keep answering your questions, not done anything wrong, and you are giving me the 3rd degree.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

They remain babies a long time.
As long as parents can see them.
like i said i think its wrong for babies to be unsettled 
especially at weeks old.
too many give up and sell.not third degree.
just passionate about small primates.
and do feel theres plenty options with a bit of work.
then they can learn.
they cant teach each other.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

orangutan said:


> nothing strange about it, i can assure you, and the mother still isn't 100 percent, and i am pretty sure of sex, but don't wish to say for sure, in case i am wrong, they are young.
> *dont feel i have to keep answering your questions,* not done anything wrong, and you are giving me the 3rd degree.


If you're trying to sell something (not just animals) if somebody is interested obviously you need to expect to answer a lot of questions.. :whistling2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

MrJsk said:


> If you're trying to sell something (not just animals) if somebody is interested obviously you need to expect to answer a lot of questions.. :whistling2:


Good point.
but im interested only into why babies are getting sold.
no explanation.
no information.
but ask and your acused of all sorts.
this hobby has a bad rep.
and babies sold on is one.
ethicaly wrong.
some are just to inexperianced.
or too lazy.
so why keep in the first place.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Good point.
> but im interested only into why babies are getting sold.
> no explanation.
> no information.
> ...


I agree, this ad seems a little strange to me..


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yup, a bit strange. Anyone even know what species they are?


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

*monkey*



MrJsk said:


> I agree, this ad seems a little strange to me..


hi hun wair are you located i am looking to give a marmoset a loving home


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

david4beck said:


> hi hun wair are you located i am looking to give a marmoset a loving home


A marmoset a loving home.
Marmosets i hope.
They dont need love.
They need knoledgeable people to care for them.


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> A marmoset a loving home.
> Marmosets i hope.
> They dont need love.
> They need knoledgeable people to care for them.


 
i have got the knolege and if you still have them hun inbox me privatly


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you wanting marmosets or a coati??? You seem to be answering to every advert!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

.....oh, and I see you're after a meerkat too!

I think i have a fair idea of who you are, and with respect, I'm not sure that you're ready for any of these animals.


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

mrcriss said:


> .....oh, and I see you're after a meerkat too!
> 
> I think i have a fair idea of who you are, and with respect, I'm not sure that you're ready for any of these animals.


i have since talked to people about all of the above animals i am no longer looking for them i would only be interested in a marmoset or a sugar glider after doing research and talking to plenty of owners i no longer looking for coatis kinks or meerkat i think the encloshire i have would be best suited so a small marmoset or a would like a pair of sugar gliders in the house


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

david4beck said:


> i have since talked to people about all of the above animals i am no longer looking for them i would only be interested in a marmoset or a sugar glider after doing research and talking to plenty of owners i no longer looking for coatis kinks or meerkat i think the encloshire i have would be best suited so a small marmoset or a would like a pair of sugar gliders in the house


I've already told you on facebook that marmosets can NOT be kept alone....it's cruel....._and yet you still say you're looking for one!_


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

david4beck said:


> i have since talked to people about all of the above animals i am no longer looking for them i would only be interested *in a marmoset* or a sugar glider after doing research and talking to plenty of owners i no longer looking for coatis kinks or meerkat i think the encloshire i have would be best suited so a small marmoset or a would like a pair of sugar gliders in the house


How much research have you done? Marmosets have to be kept in groups of at least 2+!


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

SmexyHerps said:


> How much research have you done? Marmosets have to be kept in groups of at least 2+!


 i just ment marmosets in genural i have been looking on the net and talked to other owners i understand they are hard and dont stay verry tame and they would want a large outdoor encoshire fruit bugs calcium ect and they smell also the same with sugar gliders they smell need alot of fruit and companny


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Why dont you get some sea monkeys? I've heard their the next best thing: victory:


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

SmexyHerps said:


> Why dont you get some sea monkeys? I've heard their the next best thing: victory:


hhmm no lol why are you so agains someone looking for a new pet i have told you i have asked around and spoke to different people today about the different animals and have decided against nearly all of them as i realise they would not be an ideal pet for me i am asking around and getting info of pet owners no need to be funny


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

david4beck said:


> i have since talked to people about all of the above animals i am no longer looking for them i would only be interested in a marmoset or a sugar glider after doing research and talking to plenty of owners i no longer looking for coatis kinks or meerkat i think the encloshire i have would be best suited so a small marmoset or a would like a pair of sugar gliders in the house


Hang on, a few hours ago you seemed to be interested in half the mammals in the classified, now suddenly you've talked to people and made a decision about wanting to keep something completely different - not to mention, marms are social animals. Honestly, if you are changing your mind so quickly just like that, then I don't think you're anywhere near ready. And even if you have suddenly talked to someone about marmosets and gliders, a few hours of conversation and research isn't enough to prepare you. I am just now about to get a skunk, after research over the period of a year, can't imagine getting any animal on a whim like that, let alone an animal with complex husbandry requirements...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

david4beck said:


> i have got the knolege and if you still have them hun inbox me privatly


Wrong guy
I dont sell marmosets.
Especially to someone who has learned how to care for them with a few phone calls.
Ive kept well over 20yrs and always learning.
They are mine and my wifes passion.
Do marmies a favour.
Buy a golfish till youvat least have basic no how.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

david4beck said:


> hhmm no lol why are you so agains someone looking for a new pet i have told you i have asked around and spoke to different people today about the different animals and have decided against nearly all of them as i realise they would not be an ideal pet for me i am asking around and getting info of pet owners no need to be funny


Im not even going to waste my time typing..


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

genevie said:


> Hang on, a few hours ago you seemed to be interested in half the mammals in the classified, now suddenly you've talked to people and made a decision about wanting to keep something completely different - not to mention, marms are social animals. Honestly, if you are changing your mind so quickly just like that, then I don't think you're anywhere near ready. And even if you have suddenly talked to someone about marmosets and gliders, a few hours of conversation and research isn't enough to prepare you. I am just now about to get a skunk, after research over the period of a year, can't imagine getting any animal on a whim like that, let alone an animal with complex husbandry requirements...


 
no i have been looking at all the animals for a long time and been undecided on a kink or koatimundi but me and my partner decided agains them after hearing so manny storied about them attacking and different cons to owning them pluss they are so hard to come by wair i am from i have wanted a pair of marmosets for a long time but never been in the finantial position to have one now i am in the position to get something so whats wrong with me keeping my otions open i dont work i am in all day (my partner works) so i have plenty of time for my animals i have been messaging people privatly and ringing people to find out about all the different animals and yes we did just decide agains some of the pets you have to come to a desision at some point


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

You keep saying pets.
Monkeys are not pets.


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> You keep saying pets.
> Monkeys are not pets.


 
well they are in some way you still own them even though they wount sit and cuddle ect if you own them there still your pet what is your problem anyway you had to look and decide on a pet when you had your caoti and what made you think you was so special to own one


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Ive never had a coati?
I liked the idea as my friend kept them.


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

david4beck said:


> no i have been looking at all the animals for a long time and been undecided on a kink or koatimundi but me and my partner decided agains them after hearing so manny storied about them attacking and different cons to owning them pluss they are so hard to come by wair i am from i have wanted a pair of marmosets for a long time but *never been in the finantial position* to have one now i am in the position to get something so whats wrong with me keeping my otions open i dont work i am in all day (my partner works) so i have plenty of time for my animals i have been messaging people privatly and ringing people to find out about all the different animals and yes we did just decide agains some of the pets you have to come to a desision at some point


What happens if they animal ever requires veterinary treatment? Exotic vets that have experience with treating Sugar Gliders aren't very common and it can also be quite expensive!

I can't comment about Marmosets because I've never had experience with them.

*Cons to owning Sugar Gliders.*
- They can bite, they will most likely crab, lunge at you and nip while you are earning their trust and creating the bond.
- They make quite a bit of mess daily.
- They can constantly bark throughout the night, it isn't very pleasant at 2-4am in the morning.
- They do have a distinct smell to them.
- They pee and poop everywhere.
- They need company of another Sugar Glider, two males would need to be neutered if kept together. Brother/sister pair then the male will also require neutering.
- They require a complex diet, not just any old fruit and vegetables and their diet also requires various supplements and protein, which can be expensive and time consuming to prepare.
- They require a lot of time, bonding with them takes weeks if you're lucky or even months.
- Two Sugar Gliders need a 2ftx2ftx4ft (LxWxH) _minimum_ sized enclosure, bigger is better.
- They also require time out in a Sugar Glider safe room, once you have bonded with them.

I researched, talking to owners and joined various Sugar Glider forums for 5-6 years before finally committing and actually buying Sugar Gliders and even after all that research, I still found them to be quite daunting, especially to bond with.

Please don't just buy an animal on a whim, it will most likely result in the animal suffering!


----------



## david4beck (Aug 1, 2013)

Lushmush said:


> What happens if they animal ever requires veterinary treatment? Exotic vets that have experience with treating Sugar Gliders aren't very common and it can also be quite expensive!
> 
> I can't comment about Marmosets because I've never had experience with them.
> 
> ...


 
well how do you know me lol 

and i would never let animal suffer im not getting an animal on a whim i have been looking for a long time about all different animals and trying to get pros and cons of people befor i decide on what is best for me space is no problem and i am asking about all different types of animals to see what is best suited to me


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

You should think a while longer m8
Wait till your sure.
Monkeys stink
They bite
Brill if you leave to be monkeys
Hard work and time consuming
Then theres the problems
Minor and major
How would you see them if you dont know
Think of the animals.
I still wish for a tang
Love them
But never be poss
So i just dream.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

david4beck said:


> and i would never let animal suffer im not getting an animal on a whim


That bit kind of made me shudder a little bit - this is what pretty much everyone says when they try and excuse why they're dumping their pet off at a shelter or rescue. The only difference is they say it in past tense and usually end the sentence with either "but my situation has changed", "but I moved house", "but I had a baby", "but I just didn't realize how much work they took until I had the experience of doing it", "but I got hurt when it bit/scratched me", etc etc.

I understand that sometimes these things happen and they're unavoidable, but a lot of the times the people that use those excuses weren't responsible in the first place.
Another thing to think of: at some point, you will HAVE to go away from home for a while. You might be involved in an accident and end up in hospital, you may want a holiday, you might need to visit someone who lives very far away... do you have a collection of contacts that you can go to should anything happen and your animals need temporary care? You can't just phone up some place and say "Hi, can you babysit my monkey please?". It could get stolen or treated with inadequate care.


----------

